# Cerenia and Benadryl for plane travel



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would just use the Cerenia.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use the Cerenia for Cruiser, he gets car sick.I wouldnt mix them tho.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, if she's never taken this drug before I might give her a dose prior to your trip just in case she has a reaction to it. If you give it just on your travel day and she reacts, she'll be miserable on the flight. Just a thought.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

I give my 18 month old dog 4 tablets of generic Benadryl a day for his allergies (Not all at the same time) and it seems to have no sedation effect whatsoever. He's still extremely hyper.

So, I'm thinking a single pill of Benadryl won't do much for your dog in terms of making him calmer during his air travel (Unless his metabolism is very different from my golden). If that's the case, you as might as well not risk mixing it with the other medication you're planning to give him. I'd just give him the Cerenia in your shoes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too would give the Cerenia only, but worry that since it's the first time you are dosing her, she might react adversely. 

I love the name Barkley BTW (have a Bridge Boy named Barkley).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

my girl used to get car sick, but never got sick flying


----------

